
Uber looks like the rest of tech: White, Asian and male - hn-automaton
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/03/28/uber-diversity-reports-shows-familiar-tech-deficiencies/99726318/
======
beamatronic
In my 20 years in tech, that hasn't been my experience.

~~~
savethefuture
People who don't get hired need an excuse for why they didn't, because they
are unable to blame themselves. But most of the time it is solely because they
were not fit for the job in the first place, whether it be knowledge,
personality or experience. It also forwards the agenda of splitting and
dividing the people, literally divide and conquer tactics.

